# tag vs. omega



## boatman (Feb 25, 2010)

I know if I post this in the Omega thread I will probably see the reverse of what I see here...

I was looking at Omega speedmaster. Then I started looking at Tag. I like the looks of what I had seen.

However, 2 watch buddies told me that they thought 1. Omega had better engineering (movement, etc.), and 2. Omega held value much more than Breitling or TAG, make sure you purchase one of these used as they will lose a greater % of their new value faster than Omega.

I was hoping to find some people who have had both brands and could comment on these issues. Thanks.


----------



## bbhockey19 (Jan 12, 2009)

I feel like they both hold there value Very well, Since I only own Tags, my Next purchase will be a Planet Ocean 45.5MM so I until I get the Omega I can't vouch for Omega but I think Tag Makes some Great watches


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Who is wearing the watch, you or your buddies? :-d

Omega makes a nice watch, no doubt. To say they are head and shoulders above the ETA movements shipped to customers is incorrect.

TAG uses tried and true movements from ETA who also supplies Omega. Do some research on other fora on the troubles of the 2500 movement used in the Omega Planet Ocean. Dont let the "in house" argument sway you - quality is quality.

I've owned both Omega and Breitling. I no longer own those watches. While well constructed, the largest difference to me is that TAG has better designs. Omega is generally a slow moving train with their designs, steady and true to originals but to me a bit boring overall.

As for resale, nothing is doing well right now. The Seamaster I owned (2008) retailed for $3450 and sold it for $2000 less than a year later.

Buy the watch that makes you happy and consider all factors. Whether it's TAG or Omega, both should give you good results but to me it boils down to the fact you have to look at it every day so get the one that is cool to you.

Again, both are good watches.


----------



## BD20 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have both, and to me it comes down to image. My perception of Tag and Omega is this. Both are quality brands, Tag is cheaper thus more affordable. To me it comes down to personal style. My perception is:

Tag = 20-30 something driving to gym driving an Audi R6
Omega = 35-55 something Cigar in one hand driving a BMW 7 series

Tag - Tiger woods, Maria Sharapova, Leanardo Di'Caprio
Omega - James Bond George Clooney, Nicole Kidman


Of course this is just "my" perception of the brands...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi there, i own the mayor brands, rolex, omega and TagHeuer, and let me tell you that i like Tag better than Omega, in every single aspect, imo, Omega is only quality, their designs are too boring and ordinary.

Take a look at the Aquaracer 500m vs the Planet Ocean, or the Speedmaster vs Carrera, and not just look at them, hold them in your hands and you will se that both are superbly dome watches but in designs TagHeuer is far superior that Omega.

Just go to an AD, hold them and compare and you will know what i"m talking about.


----------



## boatman (Feb 25, 2010)

Even though I hit the higher end of the range that bd20 says the reason I started looking at tag is that I agree with wilfreb that is that design is a bit more exciting.


----------



## pitbull666 (Jan 27, 2010)

I looked at Omega, Rolex, Breitling and Tag when
searching for an ideal watch oh and before finding this site.

Omega and Rolex though both stylish but slighty plain IMO and just did nothing for me, just felt the only thing was the name !

So moved on to Breitling and Tag both having the best looks and feel out of all the ones I looked at.. Breitling skyracer and Nav I loved but they just didn't suit me where as Tag (Carrera DD, Grand carrera) looked as good on display as it did on my wrist and felt great ! Build,finish all outstanding, oh don't get me wrong the Breitlings had most of that too but didn't hold upto the Tag on my wrist !

Have even been back watch shopping with my Carrera DD on my wrist and still even after trying watches on twice the price my Tag goes back on my wrist with the biggest smile !

Just about to add another two Tags to my collection, which until a few months ago was a single TW Steel lol


----------



## paulyjsob (Sep 24, 2007)

I started off with Tag and still own the first "higher end" watch (Tag) I bought. After owning a few, I moved on to Omegas. I currently have a Planet Ocean. The Tag's I have experience with are a silver quartz Link and a blue aquaracer calibre S. 
As far as build quality goes, I here most people say Omega is a step above Tag. Honestly though, when you get to this level, the difference is pretty minimal and shouldn't sway your decision too much. Movement wise, for the most part Tag and Omega both use ETA based movements but I do believe that Omega's are based on the higher end ETA movement whereas most Tags use a mid range variant. Omega does go further then Tag to "decorate" its movement though. 
Service wise, I've hear good and bad stories on both sides. I have experience with Tag's CS and it wasn't pretty. 
I personally made the switch to Omega because I think their designs are timeless. While I think Tag makes beautiful watches (except for the Aquaracer 500m), I think SOME of their designs are a fad. I have a 2 year old son and I know the Planet Ocean will still be in style when I'm ready to pass it on. Don't get me wrong, Tag have a watches that are timeless as well.
In the end, buy what you REALLY like, you're the one that will be wearing it. And don't compromise.. Because if you do, it'll cost you more in the long run.


----------



## PJS (Apr 2, 2010)

Take it from someone that owns both Omega & TAG Heuer watches, as far as quality goes if you buy either watch I think you will be satisfied.

Regarding holding value, Only a very select few pieces in my opinion for both hold value and if this purchase is based on investment then watches are not a good choice.

As much as I love my Omega watches the iconic Monaco for me would be the 1 watch I would retain should I have to sell the rest of my collection.

Choose the watch that you like, dont listen to the experts (friends) they are not wearing it.:-!

Cheers
PJS


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Tough call...this forum (WUS) is a big Omega wank fest sometimes so it is tough to get a straight answer.

I prefer the style of a TAG more...obviously, why would I be on this forum if I didn't?

Omega does have some nice styling, but I don't understand why they don't have display case backs. That is my favorite part of high end watches. 

For the same prices, there is no difference in build quality. TAG gets the lower end wrap because of their F1 line. Omega doesnt have a lower end line, and this presents them as a cut above, when in fact they are pretty much the same thing. 

Do some research, try them both on, and buy what you like....cant go wrong either way :-!


----------



## wrxnofx (Apr 7, 2009)

BD20 said:


> I have both, and to me it comes down to image. My perception of Tag and Omega is this. Both are quality brands, Tag is cheaper thus more affordable. To me it comes down to personal style. My perception is:
> 
> Tag = 20-30 something driving to gym driving an Audi R6
> Omega = 35-55 something Cigar in one hand driving a BMW 7 series


Hmmm, a bit off-topic, but if the S6 starts at about $75,000, then I would expect the R6 to be even more expensive when it comes out. The RS6 is like $85,000. I don't know a lot of twenty-somethings driving a > $75,000 car, but I live in "fly over land", not on the coasts. If you had said A4 or maybe even S4 I'd buy it. But that's just my perception.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

wrxnofx said:


> Hmmm, a bit off-topic, but if the S6 starts at about $75,000, then I would expect the R6 to be even more expensive when it comes out. The RS6 is like $85,000. I don't know a lot of twenty-somethings driving a > $75,000 car, but I live in "fly over land", not on the coasts. If you had said A4 or maybe even S4 I'd buy it. But that's just my perception.


I guess it is the location. This week I have been cut off twice by younger kids...one driving a Maserati and the other had a S63 AMG

Makes you even more angry when they have the better car!


----------



## wrxnofx (Apr 7, 2009)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> I guess it is the location. This week I have been cut off twice by younger kids...one driving a Maserati and the other had a S63 AMG
> 
> Makes you even more angry when they have the better car!


LOL, agreed on all accounts.


----------



## BD20 (Feb 1, 2010)

wilfreb said:


> Hi there, i own the mayor brands, rolex, omega and TagHeuer, and let me tell you that i like Tag better than Omega, in every single aspect, imo, Omega is only quality, their designs are too boring and ordinary.
> 
> Take a look at the Aquaracer 500m vs the Planet Ocean, or the Speedmaster vs Carrera, and not just look at them, hold them in your hands and you will se that both are superbly dome watches but in designs TagHeuer is far superior that Omega.
> 
> Just go to an AD, hold them and compare and you will know what i"m talking about.


Exactly


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't base my decisions on the brand. As the owner of two Tags and two Omegas, I respect both brands for what they are. Tag, as its cliche mantra professes, is Avant Garde. Its styling is perhaps more polarizing but more modern and unique. Omega's is more classic. The PO, one of Omega's more popular "new" designs borrows quite a bit from Omega's past. Some would argue that the Omega's more conservative design ages better...that may be the case but, it doesn't stand out like some of the Tags might.

As far as quality goes, there are a lot of folks on this forum who will tell you Omega is a step above. Omega movements have different fittings (extra jewels, Coaxial escapement, freesprung balance) that _may_ make them better. I say may b/c while they theoretically make the watch more accurate they are more expensive to repair, more difficult to repair/regulate, and in my experience more problematic. So in the end, I'm not convinced that reliability of the Omega is any better than the Tag.

Most of the Omega automatics are chronometers and should thus be compared to the Grand Carrera range. I don't think you will perceive a difference int he quality between an Omega and Grand Carrera. Both are excellent watches.

Cheers
NM


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

I own all three and they are all good watches but none of them hold their value very well, in general. 

All three companies are basically 50% brands meaning if you buy it new from an AD, it's market value is about 50% of the retail price once you bring it home. There are some exceptions but for the most part this is true. 

Just buy what you like and don't worry about what anyone else says or what it is worth a week later.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

underpar said:


> I own all three and they are all good watches but none of them hold their value very well, in general.
> 
> All three companies are basically 50% brands meaning if you buy it new from an AD, it's market value is about 50% of the retail price once you bring it home. There are some exceptions but for the most part this is true.
> 
> Just buy what you like and don't worry about what anyone else says or what it is worth a week later.


Very well said.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Tough call...this forum (WUS) is a big Omega wank fest sometimes so it is tough to get a straight answer.
> 
> I prefer the style of a TAG more...obviously, why would I be on this forum if I didn't?
> 
> ...


I agree with u on F1 thing.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

I think it's pretty ignorant when someone says "they wouldn't pay that much for a TAG."

It's like saying they wouldn't pay much for an SL Class, because Mercedes also sells the very inexpensive A Class. (sorry for the comparison.. couldn't resist.)

I like the fact there is an entry line TAG Heuer. And I like it even more this entry line is a very cool watch.


----------



## Elliot M (Nov 7, 2009)

Both are quality brands. I have held both brands in my hand and the Tag jumped out at me more. 

The quality of both watches are excellent almost the same. I personally would get the Tag over the speedmaster.


----------



## Elliot M (Nov 7, 2009)

enricodepaoli said:


> I think it's pretty ignorant when someone says "they wouldn't pay that much for a TAG."
> 
> It's like saying they wouldn't pay much for an SL Class, because Mercedes also sells the very inexpensive A Class. (sorry for the comparison.. couldn't resist.)
> 
> I like the fact there is an entry line TAG Heuer. And I like it even more this entry line is a very cool watch.


I Completely agree with you.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

enricodepaoli said:


> I think it's pretty ignorant when someone says "they wouldn't pay that much for a TAG."
> 
> It's like saying they wouldn't pay much for an SL Class, because Mercedes also sells the very inexpensive A Class. (sorry for the comparison.. couldn't resist.)
> 
> I like the fact there is an entry line TAG Heuer. And I like it even more this entry line is a very cool watch.


Omeeeeega is part of the Swatch Group which has a number of brands all over the spectrum. An AD has to stock a bunch of brands to have a spectrum of watches to offer customers.

But TAG Heuer with one brand has watches all over the spectrum. ADs like that. With less inventory you can appeal to more people. But Swatch won't let Omeeeega do that - they don't want them competing with their other companies. They want to soak the ADs with lots of Swatch brands.

TAG Heuer not only has better designs, they also have better marketing strategies...


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

I sorta dont agree with the comment above. Tag Heuer is an "entry" level watch brand in LVMH group. So I do not understand your point at all. Tag Heuer's marketing strategy is to aim at the 20-30 somethings which is a completely different approach than Omega from Swatch group. So why would you even state that Tag have a better marketing strategy? They are aiming at two very completely different crowd. 

I own both brands (if you include Breitling I have that too). I enjoy both of them. To be quite honest with you Omega does have a more classic and timeless looks. For someone to say Omega is "rather boring" I think its because The Speedmaster has looked the same even after 3-4 decades. Why change it if its already an icon? Its like the Monaco that Mcqueen rocked in Lemans. Tag Heuer already made so many different variations that made my head spin. The Monaco 69 being one of them. I for one, didn't like that. Leave the Monaco the way it is. Its such a classic. Overall, I think Tag Heuer is more innovative and bold when it comes to designs. Omega sticks to what had made them famous in the first place. 

Befoe WWII, Omega and Rolex were on the same plane, but after the war, recession hit and Omega decided to make watches more affordable to the general public. The rest as you know, is history. It will take years for Omega to catch Rolex's prestige again. (if they'll ever catch Rolex)


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

socalbreeze said:


> I sorta dont agree with the comment above. Tag Heuer is an "entry" level watch brand in LVMH group. So I do not understand your point at all. Tag Heuer's marketing strategy is to aim at the 20-30 somethings which is a completely different approach than Omega from Swatch group. So why would you even state that Tag have a better marketing strategy? They are aiming at two very completely different crowd.
> 
> I own both brands (if you include Breitling I have that too). I enjoy both of them. To be quite honest with you Omega does have a more classic and timeless looks. For someone to say Omega is "rather boring" I think its because The Speedmaster has looked the same even after 3-4 decades. Why change it if its already an icon? Its like the Monaco that Mcqueen rocked in Lemans. Tag Heuer already made so many different variations that made my head spin. The Monaco 69 being one of them. I for one, didn't like that. Leave the Monaco the way it is. Its such a classic. Overall, I think Tag Heuer is more innovative and bold when it comes to designs. Omega sticks to what had made them famous in the first place.
> 
> Befoe WWII, Omega and Rolex were on the same plane, but after the war, recession hit and Omega decided to make watches more affordable to the general public. The rest as you know, is history. It will take years for Omega to catch Rolex's prestige again. (if they'll ever catch Rolex)


You might be right but I disagree with almost all your points. A brand that sells $6,000 watches and is innovating as much as TAG Heuer can hardly be dismissed as 'entry level'.

As to 'targeting a younger audience', that too is an example of positioning to move up over time as the audience ages and has more disposable income. Good marketing for that segment. (Of course, TAG offers watches for a broad range of ages, unlike Swatch companies where markets are segmented.)

I can not comment on boring or not boring as this is individual taste. But the Monaco variations are another example of superior marketing, producing 28 flavors to appeal to all tastes! :-d

I have no idea how you conceived of Omega and Rolex being on the same level prior to WWII. Omega and Tissot were on the same level. Rolex at this time had advantages over Omega. (I still think they have the market's superior casings...)

And I am still looking for statistics to support the 'post WWII recession'. The European market had been utterly devastated by war induced capital destruction (wars do that and such times are not characterized as a recession) but American market was booming and that is were the Swiss made their money. Omega did not run into financial difficulties until the later 50's after their brief marriage to Tissot. (The company in this general era that was the equal of Rolex would probably be Longines not Omega. But that's a different thread.)

Today if you are a retailer and you want to get the maximum amount of sales with the least amount of floor space, you would pick TAG Heuer. (As many do.) That is an example of what I am talking about what I say TAG has better marketing. Babin knows what he is doing.


----------



## L4rry_B1rd (Jun 3, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> Today if you are a retailer and you want to get the maximum amount of sales with the least amount of floor space, you would pick TAG Heuer. (As many do.) That is an example of what I am talking about what I say TAG has better marketing. Babin knows what he is doing.


Interesting way to put it... I always assumed TAG was in all the AD's because it was an "entry" level brand they could all carry. But it makes sense that they would prefer to have TAG over some of the other segmented brands because TAG offers a price point for everyone in 1-2 display cases. (And in my case it worked. I started off with an entry level F1 and quickly gave Babin more $$$ when I purchased my Carrera.)


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> Babin knows what he is doing.


----------



## paulyjsob (Sep 24, 2007)

Omega's and Tag's marketing strategies cannot be compared. Tag seems to pump lots of $$ into US advertising and tries to sell watches wherever possible whereas Omega advertises more overseas and is closing AD's left and right. In CT I can buy a Tag at any mall including a Macy's down the road. There are only 3 Omega AD's left in CT. Not sure I agree with either strategy, but hey, its not my job.


----------



## pitbull666 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not getting some of the comments like it's already been said how does producing an entry level model effect it's higher end products !

Again it's just good business sense to cover the complete market and again Tag at the end of the day are a business !

With the current climate this will have it's rewards.

And feel some people buy based on name, sorry but I didn't go out looking to get a watch I could name drop for some kind of kudos ! I brought a high quality watch I liked ! That happened to be Tag but I could of happily walked away with a Rolex or Breitling instead !

If I get asked what watch I have I will show them but I don't go round saying hey look at my very expensive watch.....

Buy for yourself not someone else.


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Makes you even more angry when they have the better car!


Why does it make you more angry? Do you feel someone has slighted you; jealously; perhaps you feel less potent (as whatever it is you feel your suppose to be)? Avarice is a sickness, way too prevalent in our society, wake up people! Who gives a shi*t what the next person is driving, even if they are 17 . . . trust me they have their own slew of problems (laziness, entitlement, etc.). Be happy your in a car.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

pitbull666 said:


> I'm not getting some of the comments like it's already been said how does producing an entry level model effect it's higher end products !


Doesn't affect the product, but it affects the perception of the product.

If we go back to the car comparison TAG is Porsche (sorry enrico...no Mercedes :-d) and Omega is Ferrari. There are a lot more Porsches on the road, and even more so since the release of their entry level Boxster. You wont see Ferrari come out with a car that costs $45,000, and for that reason the Ferrari name is a lot more prestigious than Porsche...even though in the same price level, the cars are the same.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

rukrem said:


> Why does it make you more angry? Do you feel someone has slighted you; jealously; perhaps you feel less potent (as whatever it is you feel your suppose to be)? Avarice is a sickness, way too prevalent in our society, wake up people! Who gives a shi*t what the next person is driving, even if they are 17 . . . trust me they have their own slew of problems (laziness, entitlement, etc.). Be happy your in a car.


Well I have a road rage problem that comes with my commute, but yes I am jealous...human nature. We cant all drive Merkurs.

And damn you for making me google avarice


----------



## wrxnofx (Apr 7, 2009)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> And damn you for making me google avarice


In the words of legendary punk band Bad Religion, "Avarice has led us 'cross the ocean, toward a land that's better, much more bountiful and wide. So when will mankind finally come to realize, his surfeit has become his demise?" :-!


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't get how Tag is an entry brand - I've always thought entry was something along $1K - $2K to kind of taste some luxury but not full blown luxury, if that makes any sense. So Tag does offer entry level watches - F1's but starting with Aquaracer on to Monaco/Carrera/GC/Link I see tham nothing but luxury.

I've read somewhere that luxury watches are defined as range upward of $900 USD (old article so bump it up to $1K) - so how can I not call a Carrera Tachy with $3,500 MSRP NOT a luxury brand???

Omega? yeah they are definitely luxury that costs more than Tag's but to me I just couldn't justify paying more for an Omega than Tag considering the incremental value - basically all ETA's in the end, right? Plus (like everyone here said) Tags just looked better to me at the time. Of course if I had the money, I'll definitely try ANOTHER luxury brand like Omega/Rolex. I would LOVE to have one yes.

My point is, some members on this forum have gotten way too deep into horological watch analyzing world to actually own multiple Rolexes/Panerai's & numerous Omegas, maybe couple Tags and a handful Seiko's, now Tag (defined a luxury) is not looking like a luxury anymore.

Trust me, to general public (including myself), Tag heuer is more than luxury. My entry level watch was Seiko 007. You guys are unbelievable.


----------



## Marine Corporal (Feb 8, 2010)

I just shake my head at posts that compare watches with cars or that make judgments about watch brands based on nothing but sweeping generalizations about the people who wear them. 

This thread's been talking about TAG, Omega, Breitling, Rolex . . . all of them are great brands. There's no shame, nor is there any superiority, in anybody wearing one over another. 

Whatever you own should give you pleasure, make you feel good or enjoy your life. If what you own (or lack) makes you feel superior (or inferior) to other people, well, there's the problem. 

Peace

Mike


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

I wouldn't say Tag Heuer is an entry level brand, they just happen to have a all the price ranges covered as others have stated.

Marketing-wise, sure they can be compared, it's just that their target is different. The thing is, Tag Heuer has done a great job marketing their products while Omega, in a different route. Throughout the years, maybe even a decade now, Tag has positioned themselves well.

Now, you have to consider this from a publics point of view, not WIS, I know it's difficult but I think we can all agree that most of their profits are from non-WIS buyers, the general public. Tag Heuer has positioned themselves right there with Omega in prestige, maybe even a bit above that. If you survey the first 100 people on the streets to rank Rolex, Omega and Tag Heuer, I would say about 90%-95% of people would say:

1. Rolex
2. Tag Heuer
2./3. Omega

I put "2./3. Omega" because that is the highest they will be ranked at, I doubt anyone would say Omega is the same level. Again, keep in mind this is based off the general non-WIS public. So what does that say? Even if Omega is more expensive, people would look at Tag Heuer of equally the same level int heir mind and purchase it for a cheaper price and think they got a more known brand.

Rolex is on a completely different marketing strategy, which Omega is trying to reach. In the long run, it could be good for Omegas but it will take time and some people may never accept it in their lifetime that Omega is above Tag and on the same level as a Rolex and in doing so, continually avoid the brand and their high prices. Maybe they are also in a long term plan of attracting the younger generations in hope that they will perceive Omega like a Rolex? Maybe this is their long term strategy? Enticing the young and getting them when they get older, while Tag Heuer is getting a hold of them now, hooking them with the experience while young and in hopes that they will be satisfied and when they get older they will move to the more expensive Tag Heuer models.

And by the way, all this car analogies really doesn't work for the most part. :-d There are too many factors to consider for the analogy to work.



> If we go back to the car comparison TAG is Porsche (sorry enrico...no Mercedes ) and Omega is Ferrari. There are a lot more Porsches on the road, and even more so since the release of their entry level Boxster. You wont see Ferrari come out with a car that costs $45,000, and for that reason the Ferrari name is a lot more prestigious than Porsche...even though in the same price level, the cars are the same.


Tag can't be a Porsche, Porsche owns VW and Audi. Omegas can't eb a Ferrari because Omega does have quartz watches that although not as cheap as Tag Heuers, can still be considered entry level. Plus Omega is owned by Swatch Group which owns plenty of lower end watches, while Tag Heuer is owned by LVMH which only owns Zenith, Hublot and LV. Tag is LVMHs entry level watch, yes that is true compared to Zenith and Hublot but Swatch has Tissot, Hamilton, Mido, CK Watch and Swatch, which are all below Tag Heuer (in my humble opinion). So what does that say about Swatch and Omega compared to LVMH and Tag?

Just my simple, yet long .02 cents on the situation.


----------



## Hammondo (Feb 8, 2010)

It's hardly surprising that this post is heavily in favour of Tag's over Omega's, but I'm sure the comments would be completely reversed on the Omega forum. 

I am in the fortunate position to own both, having bought my first 'luxury' watch in Dec 09, a Tag Carrera Chrono Auto (black on rubber band)...why did I buy Tag, well, if I'm truly honest, that's what the AD sold mainly. It was a small AD and I did indeed like the look of the Carrera and it was within my price range. So I bought it. Fast forward to January 2010 and having joined this site and browsed a bit, I saw the classic blue bond seamaster, so I walked into Jared, a larger AD to take a look. They sold even more Tags, but also Rolex, Omega, Baume & Mercier, Movado and Victorinox.

In the end I bought a large Planet Ocean Seamaster which I find extremely well built and classical looking, so much so I have subsequently bought 2 more Omega's, including the historic Speedy (1861 movement with Hesalite). Personally, when you compare the Speedy with my Tag, I will choose to wear the Speedy most times. The legibility and clean look of the Speedy is preferable to the rather cluttered Carrera, and the Speedy looks good on a number of different straps. Oh, the Tag is better when it comes to winding the watch up, the Speedy is a little more tricky - (also, someone mentioned, the Omega's don't do clear casebacks(!), er, the Speedy is sold in a variant with clear caseback and Sapphire crystal - FYI).

Also, in my case just to dispel the rather bizarre links to age and type of car that certain watch owners fall into, well I am 41 and I drive a Chev Mailbu b-)....so, I guess, not the adventurous type, hence my personal preference for owning Omega's and my desire to off-load my Tag Carrera (er, it's on sale by the way in the appropriate forum :-!). Does that mean I think Omega's are rated higher than Tag's....well....er YES! Do I consider Tag's an entry level quality watch...well...there are plenty of cheaper brands out there with Swiss movements in....Hamilton for one, who have some really attractive watches, but I cannot ever see myself buying another Tag....too expensive for what they are...and the re-sale value is completely pants...as the market is flooded with them.

However, I do agree that Omega is below Rolex, and will continue to be for some time, but Omega are making the brand more desirable...the imminent introduction of a PO seamaster with ceramic bezel, the in house 8500 movement in the de ville range and the classic Aqua Terra series.

Just my 2 pence

regards


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

PS . . . the car analogies/ facts posted in support of some of your arguments are completely absurd and just plain wrong or misleading. Keep it in on topic -you are embarrassing yourselves.


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

Making 28 variations of one watch is not "superior" marketing and its not broadening the scopes to reach all audiences. Its simply being innovative. But I dont think I would get cute on a classic design such as the Monaco because its simply an icon. It looks just as stunning as it is when Steve Mcqueen wore it in Lemans as is today in an AD. This is just my opinion.

I'm not sure if you've been to other continents but 
Tag Heuer does NOT heavily advertise in Asia or Europe. You probably think Tag have superior marketing strategies because they are dominant in the US. They continue to work with some of the hottest celebrities from Brad Pitt to Leo Decaprio and it has worked for them here. You can buy a Tag heuer in every major mall and I'm not talking about Ben Bridges. 

I would consider Tag Heuer "entry level" luxury because theres the Pateks, JLC, and AP out there.


----------



## J_C_Denton1 (Aug 8, 2008)

socalbreeze said:


> I sorta dont agree with the comment above. Tag Heuer is an "entry" level watch brand in LVMH group. So I do not understand your point at all. Tag Heuer's marketing strategy is to aim at the 20-30 somethings which is a completely different approach than Omega from Swatch group. So why would you even state that Tag have a better marketing strategy? They are aiming at two very completely different crowd.
> 
> I own both brands (if you include Breitling I have that too). I enjoy both of them. To be quite honest with you Omega does have a more classic and timeless looks. For someone to say Omega is "rather boring" I think its because The Speedmaster has looked the same even after 3-4 decades. Why change it if its already an icon? Its like the Monaco that Mcqueen rocked in Lemans. Tag Heuer already made so many different variations that made my head spin. The Monaco 69 being one of them. I for one, didn't like that. Leave the Monaco the way it is. Its such a classic. Overall, I think Tag Heuer is more innovative and bold when it comes to designs. Omega sticks to what had made them famous in the first place.
> 
> Befoe WWII, Omega and Rolex were on the same plane, but after the war, recession hit and Omega decided to make watches more affordable to the general public. The rest as you know, is history. It will take years for Omega to catch Rolex's prestige again. (if they'll ever catch Rolex)


This is the most correct answer for the OP. :-!
Each brand is positioning themselves in the market to attract different age group, and in doing so, they set up different marketing strategy.
The model they are offering also based on the market. Young adult usually trendy, while adult is more settled.
Now the price is a combination of multiple factors: quality, prestige, uniqueness/advantages, brand history, and again, the target market.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

socalbreeze said:


> I would consider Tag Heuer "entry level" luxury because theres the Pateks, JLC, and AP out there.


By that logic wouldn't Omega and Rolex be considered entry level luxury as well? I would understand if the normal price for a Tag is between $1k-$2k but their range far exceeds it so I just can't see it as being entry level. Entry level would be Tissot and Hamilton while Tag Heuer would be in the middle range.

It's not hate on Omega, I rather love the brand too, but it's funny that Swatch Group ranks Omega in their "Prestige and Luxury Range" with GO and Blancpain. Then again they also have Tiffany & Co. on there too.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

TagHeuer likes revolutionizing watchmaking in the chronograph area, if you see their models you'll notice some of the best chronos ever made, including the calibre 36 Caliper, the in-house Cal 360, the in-house Calibre S, the calibre RS, the monaco v4, the Pendulum springless movement, and the new in-house calibre 1887, in chronographs they have all the records.

many folks here much prefer Omega or even Rolex to TagHeuer, mainly cuz the majority of the WIS are conservative, traditional, and if you take a look at what is TagHeuer doing, its nothing conservative.

quality, its all there, they produce almost all the parts in their watches, case, bracelet, and some movements, they are a true watchmakers so the quality is superb.


----------



## Hammondo (Feb 8, 2010)

blimey WILFREB.....are you actually paid by TAG?? Your bias is difficult to get past, although your point about the type of character who buys either Tag or Omega seems true in my case, I just prefer Omega because of the styles they offer, but it seems that Tag are the ones trying to catch up with Omega. I have never considered a Tag a higher entry level than Omega, despite the over-inflated cost of some of Tags watches...especially considering their reduced 2nd hand value. My advice is buy Tags second-hand....and that reminds true for Omega's as well. Once you move up to Rolex (if that is your fancy), then at least they hold their value well.

These discussions about the virtues of Tag and Omega are pretty much irrelevant, complete different types of watches which appeal to different age/social groups, generally.
b-)


----------



## boatman (Feb 25, 2010)

As the OP, I am sorry if this has gotten blown out of proportion. Didn't intend it that way. I have a rolex sub. I was looking for a 'non diving' watch. As such, I was considering a speedmaster and a navitimer world (I am a geek, an older geek, and when I found out it has an integrated slide rule, well that just piqued my interest alot). Then I came across the Tag Carrera, and thought I would throw that into the mix. Hence the reason for my original post. BTW, I am in my late middle ages so way past what others have mentioned target market age for TAG. Appreciate everyone's responses!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hammondo said:


> blimey WILFREB.....are you actually paid by TAG?? Your bias is difficult to get past, although your point about the type of character who buys either Tag or Omega seems true in my case, I just prefer Omega because of the styles they offer, but it seems that Tag are the ones trying to catch up with Omega. I have never considered a Tag a higher entry level than Omega, despite the over-inflated cost of some of Tags watches...especially considering their reduced 2nd hand value. My advice is buy Tags second-hand....and that reminds true for Omega's as well. Once you move up to Rolex (if that is your fancy), then at least they hold their value well.
> 
> These discussions about the virtues of Tag and Omega are pretty much irrelevant, complete different types of watches which appeal to different age/social groups, generally.
> b-)


Tag is not trying to catch up with Omega pal, they are totally different, and have different point of view, Tag is original and just wants to grow as the revolutionizing chronographs in its own area, but Omega is trying to catch up with Rolex, with the same style, and production pattern.


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

All I have to say is; Rolex rules! J/K b-)

To the OP, You cant go wrong with the Navitimer World. Its such a coooool watch. Its the ONLY Breitling I like. 

As for Tag and Omega. Go with the one your heart tells you. I have a dead stock Speedy 3570 (my grail since a kid) and my daily is the Tag Tachymetre. I like them both. If you like timeless looks and a love to own a piece of history go with the Speedy, if you like autoracing, a more trendy loooking chronograph go with the Carrera.


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

NightScar said:


> By that logic wouldn't Omega and Rolex be considered entry level luxury as well? I would understand if the normal price for a Tag is between $1k-$2k but their range far exceeds it so I just can't see it as being entry level. Entry level would be Tissot and Hamilton while Tag Heuer would be in the middle range.
> 
> It's not hate on Omega, I rather love the brand too, but it's funny that Swatch Group ranks Omega in their "Prestige and Luxury Range" with GO and Blancpain. Then again they also have Tiffany & Co. on there too.


Please kindly note that I stated "entry" level luxury. IMHO, Tissot and Hamilton are NOT luxury watches.


----------



## odgreen (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmm..one experience from real life. I bought used chronograph from local shop. Fellow there had Tag-Heuer and Omega chronos side by side. I picked up Tag first BUT I have to say that Omega won, Omega was much better in design and heavier and overall better in feeling.

I am just waiting to receive Tag Heuers Aquagraph, and will gladly but it next to Omega's Americas Cup chrono. I think they are about same in size + price + style of bracelet. Both are without date and outer helium valves.I try to make short review after I get that watch...lets see how it goes.










Sorry about posting Omega here. Cant help.;-)

-OD


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

odgreen said:


> ... Both are without date and outer helium valves.
> 
> -OD


My Aquaracer has a He valve... or is an 'outer' one something special?


----------



## odgreen (Jul 11, 2008)

Eeeb said:


> My Aquaracer has a He valve... or is an 'outer' one something special?


With seamaster line it is. But point is that if I ever get my Aguagraph out from Norwegian custom. o|o| I can compare it to Americas cup chrono...they are pretty similar in some dimensions etc.

-OD


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yikes...all this debate over two well-known watch brands. Personally I like Tag and Omega...I have two of each (an auto and a quartz from each). While the watches are of different styles, I think the build quality is top-notch on both. Tag's F1 line is a fraction of the price of a quartz omega...so I don't think that is a fair comparison...but I do think it's a good watch for the money.

Omega and Tag are both pioneering new technology: Coaxial escapement, Calibre S, Calibre 360, etc. Both firms have storied histories...and both firms continue to make watches that sell very well.

As for which watch suits your style...well I guess that's open to debate. I prefer the Tag dress watches (Carrera, Grand Carrera, Link) to the Omega Hour Vision and Speedy (based on looks alone - I love the Speedy's history and would love to own one someday). When it comes to divers, well, I'm partial to the Omegas (SMP 300, PO, PloProf!). I'm sure many people feel the other way around..and I'd totally understand. I don't think one of these marques is inferior to the other.

NM


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

nm4710 said:


> Yikes...all this debate over two well-known watch brands. Personally I like Tag and Omega...I have two of each (an auto and a quartz from each). While the watches are of different styles, I think the build quality is top-notch on both. Tag's F1 line is a fraction of the price of a quartz omega...so I don't think that is a fair comparison...but I do think it's a good watch for the money.
> 
> Omega and Tag are both pioneering new technology: Coaxial escapement, Calibre S, Calibre 360, etc. Both firms have storied histories...and both firms continue to make watches that sell very well.
> 
> ...


excellent post.


----------



## rgott (Feb 19, 2008)

Eeeb said:


> My Aquaracer has a He valve... or is an 'outer' one something special?


Eeeb, don't you have an Aquagraph, rather than an Aquaracer?


----------



## MRCS (Dec 2, 2009)

For what it's worth, I own a Tag (Aquaracer) and an Omega (Bond SMP quartz).

Aside from the fact that the AR is a Calibre S chrono and the Bond is not a chrono, You could generally say the Aquaracer and Seamaster Pro models are in the same basic range and are thus direct competitors.

As far as quality, I would put these two particular models neck and neck. Both are beautifully built for their price range and I'm confident in the long-term durability of both. 

That said, the one area where I think there is somewhat of a difference is in the bracelet. While the Aquaracer's bracelet and clasp are certainly not what I would call "low rent", they don't QUITE have the same substantial feeling that i see in the Bond bracelet/clasp.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

rgott said:


> Eeeb, don't you have an Aquagraph, rather than an Aquaracer?


DOH! You are correct. My bad.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, first off to say that either Tag's or Omega's are "entry level" luxury or whatever is totally absurd unless you are an arab Sheik or European royalty.
Consider that a 50 USD Timex-Casio-Seiko can look nice and perform as well or even better than most Carreras, Monacos, Speedies or Seamasters.
To me comparing brands is really hard, it's like asking who has a better heart Babin or Hayek (not Salma -she would win-).
If anything, you should compare specific models. Still, the very best comparisson is when you visit an ad and try the watches on for yourself, if you are going to buy a watch to impress people or people on a forum then sorry, but there is something wrong with you.
Besides, rememeber always that the beauty is in the eye of the beholder ( or in his wallet), personally: 
I'D TAKE A BAUME ET MERCIER.


----------



## Harpoonio (Mar 14, 2010)

NightScar said:


> I wouldn't say Tag Heuer is an entry level brand, they just happen to have a all the price ranges covered as others have stated.
> 
> Marketing-wise, sure they can be compared, it's just that their target is different. The thing is, Tag Heuer has done a great job marketing their products while Omega, in a different route. Throughout the years, maybe even a decade now, Tag has positioned themselves well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

*I've been reading this and other forums and I'm getting a bit tired of hearing the following:*

1) TAG buyers are just buying a logo and fall for an overmarketed and overpriced product.
2) Rolex owners buy just because of the prestige and don't know there are better watches out there for the money.
*3) Omega owners are well informed WIS that know watches inside and out. They are well above TAG in quality and a much better value than Rolex.*

Sound familiar? I thought so.

Why can't people admit all three make quality watches? Instead, you have to determine why people buy brands, as if you know the the level of watch knowledge of the people on the street. I would think Omega has had alot of walkup sales from non WIS as well (assuming you can still find a store that sells Omega)


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Why can't people admit all three make quality watches? Instead, you have to determine why people buy brands, as if you know the the level of watch knowledge of the people on the street. I would think Omega has had alot of walkup sales from non WIS as well (assuming you can still find a store that sells Omega)


Because rash generalizations are fun and "my watch is better than yours" :-d


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Harpoonio said:


> Most of my non-WIS aquaintances think "bought from a guy on the street for £5" when you say the word TAG.


It's funny because in the U.S., the equivalent of "bought from a guy on the street for $20" goes when you see the watch Rolex. I would assume your acquaintances say that because of Tags popularity, like Rolexes popularity in the U.S., and not about the quality. In which case it just proves what I have been saying that Tag has great marketing strategy and that in the eyes on non-WIS they are superior to Omega, with further evidence with your buddies not knowing what Omega is.

And get off your high-horse about being happy no one knows about Omega. Thats like one of those guys who loves an Indy rock band because their underground but once they become big they say that they either sold out or continuously argue that they knew about them before everyone else.



Harpoonio said:


> I love it how you use the sentence "I would say about 90%-95% of people would say:", before you proceed to make up a set of figures!:-d
> 
> As the saying goes - "exactly 99.99% of the figures in polls are made up on the spot!"


I did say "I would say" meaning it is my hypothesis. And you know what, I would honestly do a survey at a mall about it to prove my point (I got the resources) except there is just no way in hell it would be believable here since I don't know of a way to prove how valid it would be in the end.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> *I've been reading this and other forums and I'm getting a bit tired of hearing the following:*
> 
> 1) TAG buyers are just buying a logo and fall for an overmarketed and overpriced product.
> 2) Rolex owners buy just because of the prestige and don't know there are better watches out there for the money.
> ...


I am not discrediting Omega and who buys them but I think we can both agree that the general public does view Tag over Omega, of course other non-WIS would buy Omega as well for the simple fact that design/style is subjective and most people buy for what appeals to them. I do, for the most part if a watch is beautiful, you won't be able to sway me away just because the movement isn't "in-house". The watch just has to look good first, again that is just me but I know a lot who feels the same way.

Plus hey, were humans. Better yet, most of us are men. The "my ish is better and bigger than your ish" is what separates us from the animals. :-d


----------



## chrisc (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, that's exactly why most people buy an Omega OR a TAGHeuer. They are completely different in style. I have yet to see a TAG that I like, I said the same in the thread on the omega forum. That is, because what most TAG buyers here seem to think is "boring" I find "sophisticated". What is considered beautiful "TAG design" for someone is just "looks like a $100 Timex watch to me". For instance I absolutely hate most of the 007 watches from Omega for the same reason : cheesy, without any class or style. Same goes for most TAG's with colored stripes on it. I just don't like the style. If you have to put colored stripes and crap all over the watch face to make it appealing, your design is no good.

Also, in The Netherlands everyone knows Omega and TAG is completely unknown to just about everyone......so it's the other way around overhere aparently. I know lot's of Omega AD's and no TAG dealers at all.....

For me it's almost unthinkable you could like both styles, but hey....it's possible....!

This is all my honest opinion offcourse....I don't mean to offend anyone. My opinion is in no way better than that of anyone else....

Gr,

Chris


----------



## ckBag (Oct 10, 2009)

AbsoluteMustard said:


>


damn this photo spooked me as i was scrolling down
hope he doesnt know the last watch i bought was an omega


----------



## ckBag (Oct 10, 2009)

nakedjohnny said:


> My point is, some members on this forum have gotten way too deep into horological watch analyzing world to actually own multiple Rolexes/Panerai's & numerous Omegas, maybe couple Tags and a handful Seiko's, now Tag (defined a luxury) is not looking like a luxury anymore.
> 
> Trust me, to general public (including myself), Tag heuer is more than luxury. My entry level watch was Seiko 007. You guys are unbelievable.


i felt similarily when reading some of the posts, to me whether its a TAG or Omega they are both seen as luxury.

to me compared to the top-end watch brands like patek phillipe, VC etc TAG and Omega watches are in the same category albeit omega having slightly higher average price


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

chrisc said:


> Well, that's exactly why most people buy an Omega OR a TAGHeuer. They are completely different in style. I have yet to see a TAG that I like, I said the same in the thread on the omega forum. That is, because what most TAG buyers here seem to think is "boring" I find "sophisticated". What is considered beautiful "TAG design" for someone is just "looks like a $100 Timex watch to me". For instance I absolutely hate most of the 007 watches from Omega for the same reason : cheesy, without any class or style. Same goes for most TAG's with colored stripes on it. I just don't like the style. If you have to put colored stripes and crap all over the watch face to make it appealing, your design is no good.
> 
> Also, in The Netherlands everyone knows Omega and TAG is completely unknown to just about everyone......so it's the other way around overhere aparently. I know lot's of Omega AD's and no TAG dealers at all.....
> 
> ...


There is only 1 TAG watch that has stripes on the face. Your generalizations of both companies seem wrong. Both brands have classic designs and modern spins on the classics. TAG may take it a little further with modern designs, but they arent the clown watches that you portray.

This Carrera seems to have more of a subtle style than most Omegas


----------



## Harpoonio (Mar 14, 2010)

I did say "I would say" meaning it is my hypothesis. And you know what, I would honestly do a survey at a mall about it to prove my point (I got the resources) except there is just no way in hell it would be believable here since I don't know of a way to prove how valid it would be in the end.[/QUOTE]

Yep. Reading your posts Im pretty sure you WOULD do that survey to prove your point. (And well done on having got those "resources". Go you! Bet youve got "contacts" too!) :roll: Oh dear.


----------



## Harpoonio (Mar 14, 2010)

chrisc said:


> Well, that's exactly why most people buy an Omega OR a TAGHeuer. They are completely different in style. I have yet to see a TAG that I like, I said the same in the thread on the omega forum. That is, because what most TAG buyers here seem to think is "boring" I find "sophisticated". What is considered beautiful "TAG design" for someone is just "looks like a $100 Timex watch to me". For instance I absolutely hate most of the 007 watches from Omega for the same reason : cheesy, without any class or style. Same goes for most TAG's with colored stripes on it. I just don't like the style. If you have to put colored stripes and crap all over the watch face to make it appealing, your design is no good.
> 
> Also, in The Netherlands everyone knows Omega and TAG is completely unknown to just about everyone......so it's the other way around overhere aparently. I know lot's of Omega AD's and no TAG dealers at all.....
> 
> ...


Well put.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Harpoonio said:


> Yep. Reading your posts Im pretty sure you WOULD do that survey to prove your point. (And well done on having got those "resources". Go you! Bet youve got "contacts" too!) :roll: Oh dear.


Resources merely meant I can make a quick questionnaire, print out at least 100 copies and pass out the survey and after that it just about counting the result. I could go to any general malls, there are at least 3-4 within a 10 mile radius in my area. You really think it is that difficult?

Stop acting all high and mighty. Geez, again it is my guess and my hypothesis and you got a problem with it because you can't agree? Get over yourself, your word is just as valid as anyone else here.

I never said Omega doesn't sell, I am saying int he general public Tag is regarded higher with proof with your friends (non-WIS friends) thinking a Tag is fake everywhere and you know that if it replicated that it must be selling and doing well, like Rolex in the U.S.


----------



## Harpoonio (Mar 14, 2010)

NightScar said:


> Resources merely meant I can make a quick questionnaire, print out at least 100 copies and pass out the survey and after that it just about counting the result. I could go to any general malls, there are at least 3-4 within a 10 mile radius in my area. You really think it is that difficult?
> 
> Stop acting all high and mighty. Geez, again it is my guess and my hypothesis and you got a problem with it because you can't agree? Get over yourself, your word is just as valid as anyone else here.
> 
> I never said Omega doesn't sell, I am saying int he general public Tag is regarded higher with proof with your friends (non-WIS friends) thinking a Tag is fake everywhere and you know that if it replicated that it must be selling and doing well, like Rolex in the U.S.


Oh go on then, I'll go along with it! Yeah, I suppose tag have better marketing than Omega, and as a result more people have opinions on tag watches.
McDonalds and KFC have pretty good marketing divisions and theres a whole bunch of people who virtually live off the stuff. Some people are just more susceptible to that kind of suggestion. 
Hey, i love a cheeseburger for what it is, but if youre ever in Manchester, I know a fantastic steak house...


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Harpoonio said:


> Oh go on then, I'll go along with it! Yeah, I suppose tag have better marketing than Omega, and as a result more people have opinions on tag watches.
> McDonalds and KFC have pretty good marketing divisions and theres a whole bunch of people who virtually live off the stuff. Some people are just more susceptible to that kind of suggestion.
> Hey, i love a cheeseburger for what it is, but if youre ever in Manchester, I know a fantastic steak house...


And that was all I was talking about, that Tag is marketed better. I never said it took anything away from Omega and their sales, they are obviously doing well. I'd still love to own an Omega but at the rate they are increasing their prices, I might as well opt for a JLC or GO.


----------



## Harpoonio (Mar 14, 2010)

NightScar said:


> And that was all I was talking about, that Tag is marketed better. I never said it took anything away from Omega and their sales, they are obviously doing well. I'd still love to own an Omega but at the rate they are increasing their prices, I might as well opt for a JLC or GO.


You debate well and thats what these forums are all about. We love our watches so much its almost like parental rivalry! A truce perhaps?  Not that we ever fought.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

It's all good. No hate towards anyone really, I just like to type. Plus people just get passionate about the topic, it's no big deal. If we weren't in the opposite sides of the world (assuming you are from England with you mentioning Manchester) then maybe we could have had that steak together. I love great steak! :-!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Harpoonio said:


> ...
> Hey, i love a cheeseburger for what it is, but if youre ever in Manchester, I know a fantastic steak house...


What, a good steak in England?? Well, I suppose it's possible :think:

... but if you claim they serve good corn-on-the-cob I'll know this is fantasy :-d


----------



## chrisc (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, if I read this thread correctly this TAG would be VERY VERY boring to almost all TAG buyers, now wouldn't it? Since the discussion here was about the fact that Omega was boring so I don't see how that TAG can be interesting for TAG lovers.

Shame TAG had to copy the speedmaster bracelet & hands and not comeup with some of their own....

Gr,

Chris


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

chrisc said:


> Well, if I read this thread correctly this TAG would be VERY VERY boring to almost all TAG buyers, now wouldn't it? Since the discussion here was about the fact that Omega was boring so I don't see how that TAG can be interesting for TAG lovers.


I read this statement at least 4-5 times and I still don't get what it means? :-s


----------



## chrisc (Dec 17, 2009)

@Nightscar : what I mean is that the Carrera shown above is pretty much the same as an Omega Speedmaster (chronograph, black dial, tachymeter, same circular patern in the subdials, same hands, same bracelet). If the speedy is "boring" and the carrera looks alot like it how can anyone say that they do like that one and not like the speedy?

Gr,

Chris


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

I think the 1887 Carrera looks very different from the Omega Speedmaster.









There are big difference int eh two that separates it. They just happen to have the same features but look very different.

Plus I think the Speedy, although a classic, is a bit dated. With the hesalite crystal and manual wind does make it looka nd feel old, sure they have it with a sapphire crystal and auto movement now but even Omega lovers do not consider that as the original because it has been updated.


----------



## Brodyjam (Mar 12, 2021)

wrxnofx said:


> Hmmm, a bit off-topic, but if the S6 starts at about $75,000, then I would expect the R6 to be even more expensive when it comes out. The RS6 is like $85,000. I don't know a lot of twenty-somethings driving a > $75,000 car, but I live in "fly over land", not on the coasts. If you had said A4 or maybe even S4 I'd buy it. But that's just my perception.


Come to Seattle, 20 something techies driving Audis all over.


----------

